# Teddy started Therapy Training



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am thrilled to announce that Teddy just had his first class in becoming a Therapy Dog and it was wonderful....even better than I expected. Just before I left for the class, I came online to the news of little Miko so I was upset and a bit apprensive about the bigger dogs and how they would react with Teddy...and really concerned that bigger dogs would be a threat to Teddy.... He was the littlest one there by alot. There were around 20 others who were mostly Lab or Lab mixes. There was also a Goldren Retreiver, a couple of mutts and the one other smaller dog a cockapoo....which did actually bite Teddy's ear, which Teddy just could not believe...he kinda just looked at me with a what is she doing face. I did not let her near Teddy again. She actually went after a couple of the other dogs as well, so I am thinking she will not work out once the trainer watches her do this. 

Teddy of course wanted to say hello to each and every person and pooch and had such a great time with even the largest puppy there. Teddy passes all the tests they did tonight....they checked to make sure he could allow touching of his paws and face and that kind of thing. he also had to walk up to a wheel chair with no problem which he did. Also walked about crutches and other walking aids. He paid no attention to the treats they were trying to entice him with....I did not have the heart to tell them yet that he could care less about food....at least the hard treats they had. 

What was really nice is that my Vet is bringing her dog also, so she will be at every class and that makes me feel good about the bigger dogs. 

I will keep you all informed I am sure...I just wanted to share our first class with everyone.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Is there any one else on here doing this already....I was told last night that Teddy is only the 4th little one to join in the area.....many bigger dogs but not Teddy size so they are looking for people.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Bren,

Thanks for sharing how Scrappy helps. I know that Teddy and I will enjoy going and seeing people. I am hoping that we will work with children in some way because Teddy just loves them...it is funny to watch him with Toddlers....he is drawn to them like a Moth to a flame and is so gentle that it just amazes me...so I guess I am saying I am trying to listen to him and what he really enjoys with the child thing. I am certified at a place called Angels Wings which is a place where foster children go in a temporary setting once they are taken from there parent(s). Some of these children are abused in so many ways and it takes patience to help them see they are worth it....I know that Teddy will help bring smiles to some.

I can't wait for next week....it was so much fun for both of us.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well how cool is that. My sister has a Therapy Dog, and she really enjoys it, both she and the dog. I think it is such an awesome thing to do. Not many take the time to help others in need. You and Teddy Rock!!

Oh, to answer your question, yes, mine are ALL Therapy dogs. It's just that I'm their only patient. I need alot of help. Maybe you could send Teddy over here as well...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good for you and Teddy
 













Just yesterday I had to take Lee(my brother) back to the nursing home after his weekend visit(I playd hookie yesterday from work







)I had taken Lamby to the groomers and Lee & I waited for her,so when I took him to the nursing home we took Lamby in with us.It took me almost an hour to leave as everyone just wanted to oww and aww over her and pet her.I was a little worried at first but Lamby was such a good girl..like she knew she had to be gentle and give kisses to all!It just seemed to make all their day so much happier, they were all so excited I wish I had the time to do this all the time.I told Robyn(cookiecat) that when I retire I want to foster full time,so maybe therapy will have to be added to that also! So good for you!There is such a need for this.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner is not a certified therapy dog, but he does come to work with me every day and I work at a retirement center that has a nursing home. The residents on the non-nursing home side just love to see us walking around, they all tell me stories about their dogs. It's really nice to be able to bring him to work.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That's really neat!







Good luck to the two of you and enjoy your new mission!







I'm sure Teddy will be the star of the class!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> That's really neat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welllllllll.....he is the only Maltese, so of course he is the star
















In reality he truly is the star because they are so thrilled to have a little one in the class. It seems that there are only 4 in the whole area which are small breed that they need us small ones to help.

Bren,

Sounds like Scrappy is self taught....and top of his class anyway. What a great little guy you have there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, that is so great what you're doing and congrats to Teddy for being so talented!!

I don't think K or C would pass, unfortnately. There is a chance that Catcher possibly could but I have never heard of any training and evaluation here like you have been through. It sounds like a fabulous program though and I will mention it to people I know who might be able to start something like that.

I used to be a "Friendly Visitor" at a retirement community and when I first got Catcher I took him to visit the lady I was assigned to. While I was waiting in the lobby, the residents were coming out of the dining room and everyone was so excited to see him. They would tell me about the dogs they used to have and they just totally lit up at seeing him. I was truly overwhelmed and amazed at the joy that he brought to them. Which reminds me that I really should do that again!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

KC,

Actually the class is put on by someone in NJ, but the program is throughout the country. Supposedly when I am done and Teddy is all complete in his training he will be insured for 2 million, which is the highest of all these services. I am assuming this makes it much easier to have the dogs come in to an organization because God forbid something does happen it is taken care of.

I have been working with Teddy all week with his normal commands...sit stay down and the like....he loves to do all of these and has known them since early puppyhood but now we actually have a reason and a goal. I am so proud of him.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan,

I think its great that Teddy will be doing the therapy training







. The hospital that I am working at now has the pet therapy program and I think the patients very much enjoy it. I am sure its a very rewarding experience for everyone involved. I have to say that its a bit shoking to see a dog in the hospital though (makes me want to bring Miko to work ).

Wasn't Pat and Sassy doing something like that? I thought I remember some thread about it. Anyways, its a great idea for any doggie to do it







. 

I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Susan,
> 
> I think its great that Teddy will be doing the therapy training
> 
> ...


Yes Olga, Sassy and I are involved with Delta Society. We are currently ready for Sassy's final evaluation. I took my class and exam, and now Sassy is ready for evaluation. I dropped the ball a little during the holidays I was simply too busy to try to push for an early evaluaiton. But we will keep everyone posted.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

You guys are not going to believe this. I was getting ready to leave the hospital for the day today and I saw a pet therapy volunteer with the cutest little malt!!!! She said that she has just started doing this and I was very, very impressed with the dog's temperament. While standing in the hallway, tons of people walking by randomly reached out to pet her (without asking) and she was perfect. Honestly, I think Miko would be startled by random hands reaching to pet him unexpectedly. She never barked and just remained very calm while hands reached out to pet her. Someone even picked her up quickly and again she was fine. I was very amazed.

PS. Isn't it such a coincidence since I just posted about this yesterday?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> You guys are not going to believe this. I was getting ready to leave the hospital for the day today and I saw a pet therapy volunteer with the cutest little malt!!!! She said that she has just started doing this and I was very, very impressed with the dog's temperament. While standing in the hallway, tons of people walking by randomly reached out to pet her (without asking) and she was perfect. Honestly, I think Miko would be startled by random hands reaching to pet him unexpectedly. She never barked and just remained very calm while hands reached out to pet her. Someone even picked her up quickly and again she was fine. I was very amazed.
> 
> PS. Isn't it such a coincidence since I just posted about this yesterday?[/B]


Funny that you mentioned the coincidence. My Family Dog Magazine came today and there is a whole section on Pet Therapy.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

What a wonderful thing to do!! Do they have to be a certain age to do that??

I think Pacino needs some more calming down but he is getting better...each month I see a change in his behavior...he is 7 months old now!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

They must be at least a year at the time of the testing when the class is over. Teddy is 19 months so he is at a perfect age. There is one in the class that is 10 months and they said it would be ok because by the time the testing happens he will be old enough. 

I went again last night and we had a wonderful time...Teddy just loves everybody, other canines and people...heck Teddy loves just everybody. He remembered from last week and was so excited when we got to the place that he could not contain himself, doing flips in his seat. 

We were working on obedience issues and that was a fun thing....my little boy who knows 20 different commands and tricks decided that there were way too many people to visit with and fluffbuts to investigate. I finally took him in the other room and got him to sit, down, stay and come....but it was a battle....so my job this week is to create in some way a circus at my house while I do his commands with him. 

Any suggestions on this would be great. 

The only thing that really scared him this week was the four pronged cane because it banged next to him....and in all honesty I think he should be afraid of it...all the other fluffbuts are big...Teddy is the smallest one there by a lot and if he does not jump out of the way he will be hurt or killed. So, I was not upset by his action to get out of its way...neither was the instructor, but I hope the tester sees it the same way. 

This week I did learn my lesson and waited until after the class to bath my dirty little man.....so as I write this he lays next to me all clean and happy, but exhausted still.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Delta Society requires the pet to be 2 yrs. old.


----------

